# Animal Crossing Mobile game announced



## ok.sean (Apr 27, 2016)

Nintendo of America just tweeted that an Animal Crossing-related app is in development for smartphones!
They also announced that the Nintendo NX will be release March 2017.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 27, 2016)

Yep. I just read about that. Funny how there was a thread about whether anyone wanted an Animal Crossing app just today. I can't say I'm hyped.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 27, 2016)

Not that important.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm excited to hear about the NX, I guess. maybe we'll see something at E3.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh, wow. They've just announced the next Zelda game will be releasing on both the Wii U and NX in 2017, and will be the focus of E3 this year. Hooray for not giving up entirely on the Wii U!


----------



## radioloves (Apr 27, 2016)

Whoa that's cool! I would probably download the app! I really want another new animal crossing game like new leaf though D;


----------



## spamurai (Apr 27, 2016)

*I called it! Animal Crossing for Smart Devices*








All the talk in the last day about an AC title (among others) making an appearance on Smart Devices.

It was my guess that it would go this way and not for the Wii-U/NX.
Lets face it, the console versions of AC haven't done as well as handheld and AC is better (in my opinion) as a portable game. So to go to Smart Devices, it makes sense...

Also, just a thought, but the majority of smart devices have NFC capabilities 
amiibo say whatttt.​


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 27, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Not that important.



To some it is.


----------



## spamurai (Apr 27, 2016)

I hope it's not just a tonne of mini games like in Miitomo where you can win items for HHD or Future titles...
That would suck.


----------



## Evil_Meloetta (Apr 27, 2016)

Buy your favorite villagers for 1$!

Buy 1 million bells for a 1$!
5 million bells for 3$!

Oh, boy I can't wait!


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm excited to see what the game will be! I wonder if it will intergrate with New Leaf at all? or hopefully it will integrate with a brand new animal crossing game (yes I'm dreaming)


----------



## spamurai (Apr 27, 2016)

Evil_Meloetta said:


> Buy your favorite villagers for 1$!
> 
> Buy 1 million bells for a 1$!
> 5 million bells for 3$!
> ...



Pretty much this...
Except I expect it will be buy in-game credits for $? and use those credits for in-game purchases...
Like COD-Points if anyone plays Call of Duty...


----------



## Venn (Apr 27, 2016)

*Animal Crossing Coming to Mobile Games!*

I'm not sure if this is posted already, if so, I apologize 

I read someone that Nintendo is going to make more mobile games and some are due to come out during the fall. Two of them been named, which have been Fire Emblem and ANIMAL CROSSING. Nintendo said something that this game will make any Animal Crossing gaming experience better! Unless more information came out, not many was revealed.

Who's excited?


----------



## kyoko xo (Apr 27, 2016)

like, phones and stuff?

yeah no not excited i like 3ds better


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm happy but not excited because I'm cautious on how it's gonna go


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it'll be one of those build on games, where you start with a ghost town and turn it into a metropolis. You pay with in-game cash (Which is bells) and real life cash. (Which ain't really necessary, and island medals I guess. Since you can get the real life cash in the game, only rarely)


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Apr 27, 2016)

that's good but you probably have to pay for the game.... and it would take a lot of gb's though!!


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 27, 2016)

---


----------



## reikya (Apr 27, 2016)

I've been hoping for a while that Nintendo would make an app that could be like a tie in messenger for your town- it could be almost facebook like, Isabelle could post photos of town festivals and reminders of things coming up (like on the bulletin board but more regularly) and you could send basic messages/texts to your animal neighbours. I think it would be really cool! Maybe you could even stay connected once they leave your town and you could see what they get up to in their travels.

I just hope they don't try to actually put the full animal crossing game on a smart phone, I think they'd have to take too much out for it to be fun.


----------



## upset bread (Apr 27, 2016)

Evil_Meloetta said:


> Buy your favorite villagers for 1$!
> 
> Buy 1 million bells for a 1$!
> 5 million bells for 3$!
> ...



I doubt it'll be like that. Miitomo didn't depend on microtransactions, and it ended up being pretty successful. Nintendo's probably going to keep that up.


----------



## piske (Apr 27, 2016)

Hmm, I'd be interested to see what kind of Animal Crossing game it would be - I would assume it would be a spin-off game and not a full-blown additional to the AC series or at least I would hope not ;u;


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm not happy I think it will be a spin off game.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 27, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> I'm not happy I think it will be a spin off game.



Yup. Same. Another one. On top of Amiibo Festival and HHD. 

I'm looking forward to it yet I feel like it may just be a fail :c lets hope not


----------



## radical6 (Apr 27, 2016)

fire emblem and animal crossing???? really? wtf is fire emblem mobile gonna be? a card game? and then mobile animal crossing...ehh maybe taking care of villagers..


----------



## pika62221 (Apr 28, 2016)

Evil_Meloetta said:


> Buy your favorite villagers for 1$!
> 
> Buy 1 million bells for a 1$!
> 5 million bells for 3$!
> ...



Got a feeling it's going to be in a similar fashion, you're going to be microtransactioned a LOT, it's the kind of game that easily would allow that, because one of the biggest selling points to why people play it is the collecting of items to do certain themes in their houses- like say Happy Home Designer! Goodbye paycheck, I hardly knew you!


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm pretty excited, but as someone who cannot even play a game like Miitomo without intense lag, I'm really hoping they find a way to make it good without making it have HD graphics and huge file sizes.


----------



## kazaf (Apr 28, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> I'm not happy I think it will be a spin off game.



I think you're right, it's looks like it's going to be a spin off.  Fingers crossed that it's not a main AC game because of the smartphone limitations.  Lets hope it's not something like Miitomo, but I'm guessing it'll be either Clash Royale or Heartstone - since it's a spin-off, it won't be looking after a town with villagers. Or maybe they'll do something like Mario Puzzles and Dragons.


----------



## spamurai (Apr 29, 2016)

That's a good point.. I hope there's no lag and giant loading times 0_o


----------



## Venn (Apr 29, 2016)

spamurai said:


> That's a good point.. I hope there's no lag and giant loading times 0_o



It probably will, at least at first to set everything up.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 29, 2016)

I feel like it will be another side game, and not a full game. I'm not very excited, to be honest.


----------



## spamurai (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm definitely swaying more towards a mini amiibo festival, so basically loads of mini games to earn credits which can be redeemed in other games for like DLC or something...


----------



## KCourtnee (Apr 30, 2016)

I hope they still plan on making another AC console game.... 

Also what is NX?


----------



## jvgsjeff (Apr 30, 2016)

KCourtnee said:


> I hope they still plan on making another AC console game....
> 
> Also what is NX?



NX is Nintendo's next system that's coming out in March 2017. It's rumored to be a home console/portable combo, but that hasn't been confirmed. But Nintendo has said that the Animal Crossing app can be connected with Animal Crossing "for dedicated gaming systems," which seems to imply that a new/full Animal Crossing game is also on the way...likely for NX. But until they announce the specifics, we don't really know how that will work.


----------



## Mash (Apr 30, 2016)

That'll be cool!  I'd rather it be on the Wii U though...


----------



## Boccages (Apr 30, 2016)

Well, I'm more hyped by the fact that Nintendo says it will be connected to the games in the Animal Crossing serie. So I guess we can expect an Animal Crossing NX !


----------



## spamurai (May 1, 2016)

Nintendo themselves said a couple of years ago that Animal Crossing works best as a portable game... I really can't see a home console ever getting a AC title again... the only way would be is if the NX was a portable/home hybrid which the user could choose how to use it... i.e. the game play the same as a portable as it does played on a tv...


----------



## Fjoora (May 1, 2016)

*Animal Crossing Smart Phone App*

Did anyone else see this?
http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/27/nintendo-animal-crossing-fire-emblem-apps/

It's stated that:  "They'll be released in the fall and take different approaches to their respective franchises." and Animal Crossing, on the other hand, is a casual franchise about living in a carefree village and furnishing a beautiful home. Nintendo describes its upcoming smartphone app as a "connected" experience with "the world of Animal Crossing" on consoles. It's not clear, however, if this is a reference to a new Animal Crossing game, or existing titles like New Leaf, Happy Home Designer and Amiibo Festival. 'By playing both Animal Crossing games, users will find increased enjoyment,' Nintendo hints.

What's everyone's thoughts? Is this a possible hint that another Animal Crossing title is on it's way and will have some compatibility with the app? Because, in all honesty, how would New Leaf be able to interact with a smart phone? Sounds like as good a hint as any.


----------



## BlackCatCrossing (May 1, 2016)

Dide, literally everyone who plays animal crossing not lviing under a rock has heard of this in the first days it was announced. Just saying. I'll definitely be downloading the app to chekc it out, as it seems interestign and I want to see their take on it. It might be a hint, but then again it might not be. Perhaps the Nx will have an animal crossing? Hope this gets some discussion, and sorry if i was a bit rude at the beginning.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 1, 2016)

I actually have never heard of this! That's so cool. I'd like to download this app for sure and see what they do with it.


----------



## V-drift (May 2, 2016)

In all honesty, I have heard this a few times already, and for some reason, I am expecting we should be able to use it on previous games like Animal Crossing: New Leaf. Then again, I may be wrong. I think it is best I wait and see what it has to offer when they announce it again or once it comes out.

Also, you sure the forum post should be in here? I mean, in a way, we are not directly talking about New leaf, we are talking about the mobile app. Shouldn't this be in the General Discussion for Animal Crossing? Just curious.


----------



## etsusho (May 2, 2016)

That's interesting. I hadn't heard about this yet.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (May 2, 2016)

I hope there aren't any in-game purchases like " complete your town for 50$! That would suck imo.


----------



## Rosiechan (May 2, 2016)

I'd missed this as well, sound interesting even though New Leaf is my first game I' am kind of hoping they release some info on the next main title soon. I'll definitely give the the app a try when it's out though.


----------



## Last_bus_home (May 2, 2016)

I'd also missed this (but yeah, I do live under a rock...). I hope it's a utility of some sort rather than a game, I'm not really a massive fan of smartphone games but apps that go alongside games can be great. Someone put the fantasy into my head of social networking within your AC town, it would be AMAZING if you caould get status updates from villagers ("Thinking of moving on, anyone know any good towns?", "Loving the new stone henge!" Etc etc!) along with whatever else anyone can dream up. No I don't think this is happening, I'm literally just fantasising, the ability to buy/unlock rare items, purchase in game bells, even villagers... all sounds much more realistic.


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2016)

I wonder if it will be a spin off or an actual game  micro transactions will be awful for AC.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 2, 2016)

Nooo!!!!! There's so much the game would be lacking and it just wouldn't be fun for me. Like previously mentioned, 3d circular movement on a smartphone is gonna be kinda weird. And plus, I just don't really like mobile games. I would rather there be a main series real Animal Crossing game.

on an off-topic note, what is it with nintendo releasing big things on april fools? in 2015 lucas was confirm and now in 2016 their first (as far as I'm concerned) mobile game came out.


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2016)

I hope it isn't just a social media app.

I think that you will get to choose a villager to do activities that will be like fishing and fossil hunting.


----------



## kazaf (May 2, 2016)

alien51 said:


> I hope it isn't just a social media app.
> 
> I think that you will get to choose a villager to do activities that will be like fishing and fossil hunting.



mm, I think with a released Miitomo, would Nintendo release another similar social app?  I think the chances are slim because it would jeopardise Miitomo's "popularity".

I don't think it is a full fledged game, just a spin-off. I think Nintendo's holding off a mainstream AC for the NX.  I think this mobile app would be something like: there's a town, you build this and that, talk to others, but all these things take time. And you would like have to return and click on it to receive coins or something and then continue. Something like Snoopy Town or Fallout Shelter. I think AC mobile app would be suited to that.

Oh please don't do something like AC Candy Crush... oh please no. They did a similar thing with Mario Puzzles and Dragons. That worked out well, I guess. But then again, it was a full version on a console not mobile.  Mobile apps certainly has its limitations.


----------



## VanillaChase (May 2, 2016)

I also really hope that in-game purchases aren't taken to the extreme if they are present at all.


----------



## pika62221 (May 3, 2016)

Mash said:


> That'll be cool!  I'd rather it be on the Wii U though...



Wii U is gone, they're expecting virtually no sales this year, dig a hole, bury it, cover it, it's officially dead.


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (May 3, 2016)

> Nintendo of America just tweeted that an Animal Crossing-related app is in development for smartphones!



Oh, thanks for letting me know about this!


----------



## Tenealtaylor (May 4, 2016)

*Animal Crossing App*

Recently Nintendo has said that they are making an animal crossing app that will be coming out in the fall
What do you guys think of it and what would want to see on the app? 

I hope it has a better way to chat to friends 

Heres an article about it: http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/27/nintendo-animal-crossing-fire-emblem-apps/


----------



## LunarMako (May 4, 2016)

With apps I find there isn't as much to do on them and an actual video game, so I give up on them easily. But we'll see.


----------



## spamurai (May 5, 2016)

LunarMako said:


> With apps I find there isn't as much to do on them and an actual video game, so I give up on them easily. But we'll see.



Yeh. That's why I doubt it'll be anywhere near a full game...


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 5, 2016)

Bleh. Tired of everything getting its own mobile app to be honest.


----------



## trickyfox (May 6, 2016)

Evil_Meloetta said:


> Buy your favorite villagers for 1$!
> 
> Buy 1 million bells for a 1$!
> 5 million bells for 3$!
> ...



My thoughts, exactly.
It's time they do the next 3DS animal crossing game, but they are hungry for money so that's why we'll have the phone app instead.


----------



## Seroja (May 6, 2016)

Like some of you already said, I think the app will be a spinoff of AC. I just hope there won't be any in app purchases though. I rather pay for the app rather than it being free with microtransactions. Tbh IAP consumes more money.


----------



## Xylia (May 7, 2016)

I detest games with "in-app purchases". They will probably have to add that in or how else will they make money off it?
Anyway I am not excited for it.


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2016)

Seems to be that the Animal Crossing mobile game (and Fire Emblem) will be free-to-play and not include in-app purchases. Pray this will be the case

https://mynintendonews.com/2016/05/11/animal-crossing-and-fire-emblem-mobile-will-be-free-to-play/


----------



## Truffle (May 11, 2016)

Apparently they will feature in-app purchases. Ugh, my hopes are really low at this point.

http://www.ibtimes.com/nintendos-fire-emblem-animal-crossing-mobile-games-will-be-free-play-2367461


----------



## Justin (May 11, 2016)

Jake. said:


> Seems to be that the Animal Crossing mobile game (and Fire Emblem) will be free-to-play and not include in-app purchases. Pray this will be the case
> 
> https://mynintendonews.com/2016/05/11/animal-crossing-and-fire-emblem-mobile-will-be-free-to-play/



In-app purchases is what free-to-play basically means though. Like that term was essentially created as a nicer way of saying "game you can download for free but pay money through in-app purchases". This is actually just a confirmation that it will be an in-app purchase hell as far as I can see. 

This is probably why Nintendo in their PR has started using the term "free-to-start" instead of "free-to-play" as it's more genuine of what it really means. (as in that they expect you to spend money later, it's just free to download) See: https://www.nintendo.com/games/free-to-start-games

If this was coming from Nintendo PR messaging and not from a DeNA official through WSJ, I'm sure they'd have used that term instead and I'm sure that's what they'll call the game later this fall.

EDIT: Actually, they did say free-to-start in the actual article:



> “‘Fire Emblem’ and ‘Animal Crossing’ are both free-to-start apps,” DeNA Chief Executive Isao Moriyasu told The Wall Street Journal.



WSJ and other sites (including my own) are just saying free-to-play because it's the more widespread term.


----------



## N a t (May 12, 2016)

I would be more excited if I wasn't worried about where this might be headed...


----------



## Justin (May 14, 2016)

For anyone interested, a somewhat lengthy article I wrote earlier today about how Miitomo's free-to-play works as an idea of what we might expect for Animal Crossing on mobile: http://animalcrossingworld.com/2016...tization-miitomo-mean-animal-crossing-mobile/


----------



## dudeabides (May 15, 2016)

So the AC game would be free to own with in app purchases?  I hope you don't have to put in your credit card information every time your character buys something with bells in the game.


----------



## Boccages (May 15, 2016)

Actually, Miitomo is quite light on the microtransaction side of things. I suspect Animal Crossing shouldn't be too bad either.


----------



## Venn (May 15, 2016)

I just hope that the currencies won't be like Miitomo.. HARD. (or useless like Candies)


----------



## spamurai (May 18, 2016)

Justin said:


> For anyone interested, a somewhat lengthy article I wrote earlier today about how Miitomo's free-to-play works as an idea of what we might expect for Animal Crossing on mobile: http://animalcrossingworld.com/2016...tization-miitomo-mean-animal-crossing-mobile/



This was a good read btw Justin. *thumbs up emoji*


----------

